# Huge Oil tank Smoker



## moondoggie (Jun 22, 2018)

so someone offered this to me. Will it work well? It has a place to hook up propane and it's super heavy. I will have to load it with a tractor. What do you all think about this thing. I like it but don't know anything about smoking meat. Only eating


----------



## svk (Jun 22, 2018)

Why are they getting rid of it? Because it doesn't work or because they do not have time to use it? My answer would depend on their answer.


----------



## moondoggie (Jun 22, 2018)

It came with the land they purchased and he is 73 years old and says he hasn't the time or need for it.


----------



## SeMoTony (Jun 22, 2018)

moondoggie said:


> View attachment 659165
> View attachment 659166
> View attachment 659167
> View attachment 659168
> so someone offered this to me. Will it work well? It has a place to hook up propane and it's super heavy. I will have to load it with a tractor. What do you all think about this thing. I like it but don't know anything about smoking meat. Only eating


Smoking meat is a joy for people who like eating BBQ'd or smoked meats. The heat works it's way in over a period of time. The outer area is edible much sooner than the center on heavy cuts (large roast) which allows near contnuous sampling after the first couple hours. IIRC


----------



## stillhunter (Jul 28, 2018)

Looks like a whole hog BBQ cooker. I imagine it has a gas pipe along the the center w slits sawed in the top about every inch or so and a piece of angle iron or a shroud over the pipe and the heat can be controlled from warm to hot. It should work well for butts or a bunch of chickens too and enough room to feed a large crowd.


----------



## moondoggie (Jul 28, 2018)

Thank you for the input !! I still haven't picked it up sir .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 23, 2019)

good job MD ~


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Jan 25, 2019)

IMO - I've been researching building smokers and that fire box is not nearly big enough for that size of cook chamber.

Of course, it could always be modified...I say if you're willing to mess with it grab it, but be willing to do some work on it.


----------



## Ult1mat3X (Apr 4, 2019)

Several of my friends have built smokers from old refrigerators, but I think that's a horrible idea, both because of the refrigerant that will either explode or escape, and because of the insulation, which will likely be toxic once heated. Remember that certain refrigerants form poisonous gases when heated/burned, most likely Phosgene or similar. You don't want that in your hams!

I'd look into using either a galvanized (new) garbage can, or maybe a clean metal 55-gallon drum. I've also thought about going to the local scrap yard and finding a metal storage cabinet that's big enough. The best way is to use masonry, could be stone if you don't want to buy or scrounge brick/block. My grandfather's smoker was built into a hill, with the smokehouse above the underground fire pit. He just had a piece of stovepipe running underground up to the smokehouse. 

As far as heat/smoke, I'd either go with an electric element, or just plain wood. Most people I know use a gas ring or hot plate with an iron skillet full of sawdust/chips to generate smoke and heat. If you could clean and burn out an old 275-gallon oil tank, that would be a bigger unit. Your metalworking skills will come in handy no matter what design you use. Best of luck.


----------

